# Albino Darwins



## FAY (Aug 1, 2009)

I really love the look of these guys. Maybe can save up and get some down the track.
Would anyone like to put pics up of theirs esp adults, to see the different patterns of these guys??
Thought it might be a bit rude of me as probably a lot of people don't like to let on that they have them, but seeing the GTP thread and the pics, thought we might have some people who are quite happy to share.


----------



## itbites (Aug 1, 2009)

I'd love to see some Albino Darwins also..

I think they are truely stunning! 

& the variety of patterns etc are part of what makes them so attractive


----------



## Retic (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's a couple for you.
Male





Female


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 1, 2009)

That female is beautiful BOA. I havnt seen many adults myself, would be good to see some varied patterns


----------



## bredli-sli (Aug 1, 2009)

omg, i love the female shes more white insted of that yellowoey colour, beautiful mate


----------



## Retic (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, yeah she is pretty special.


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 1, 2009)

Our little girl, She's almost 2, such a pretty little thing


----------



## TWENTY B (Aug 1, 2009)

boa. That girl is sensational.
Hope i get some like that when my hets breed.


----------



## greeny1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow that female is beautiful. how much did you pay for her.


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## FAY (Aug 1, 2009)

WOW...thanks for posting..they are just fantastic!


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 1, 2009)

Still haven't captured the highlighter yellow of her high yellow markings, but you get the idea. This girl was the prize from last year's 'Win an Albino' comp.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 1, 2009)

That male boa is nice,i really like the yellowish colour through the white.But then again the female is awesome.At what age do they generally start going white-yellow from hatchie stage...Those animals Rams and pythonmum are Stunning.....Fingers crossed for this season....


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 1, 2009)

White starts showing after a few sheds. The oranges and bright yellows (which don't photograph well) come in a little later. It probably depends on the eventual intensity of the colour.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 1, 2009)

my pair


----------



## James..94 (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow stunning albino's everyone


----------



## itbites (Aug 3, 2009)

They are all stunning!

Boa that female is just amazing!!!!!


----------



## TedBundy (Aug 3, 2009)

nice snakes


----------



## FAY (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone have anymore???
They are just stunning...makes me want one even more.


----------



## ihaveherps (Aug 3, 2009)

I do Fay.... though I would almost be better off drawing one than trying to take a pic.... me and cameras dont mix.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 3, 2009)

They are nice snakes Fay.
I just love them. They feel so nice in the hand, and so calm animals. I have the blondie bloodline from Southern Cross reptiles and they are bought so easy to keep and handle.
great eaters, and calm for handling. I should make some pictures and posted here. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Emmalicious (Aug 3, 2009)

They are all absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Simple (Aug 3, 2009)

Some of ours and some that have new homes.


----------



## Pike (Aug 3, 2009)

deffinately my favourite python..


----------



## itbites (Aug 3, 2009)

Mmm I really like the 1st 4th & 5th ones...
Very nice indeed!


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## gunny (Aug 3, 2009)

anyone got a paradox there was one in scales and tails last month


----------



## larks (Aug 3, 2009)

Some of ours


----------



## bkevo (Aug 3, 2009)

love that last shot.. nice collection larks


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 4, 2009)

Heres my pair


----------



## Colin (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Aug 4, 2009)

not bad everyone...some stunnning adults out there!!!


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 4, 2009)

What nice Albinos everyone,so basically all the albino Darwins in captivity originated from the wild caught one from the caravan park years ago...That we no about...


----------



## gunny (Aug 4, 2009)

I have been told there are two different bloodlines white pheonix bloodline and blondies bloodline. so there were 2 albinos found unless white pheonix was breed. Thats just what ive been told though. :?


----------



## soph02 (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW...they really are beautiful snakes...are they the same colour when hatchys


----------



## FAY (Aug 4, 2009)

Soph, they seem to be pink when hatching. Check out Ramsayi's avatar!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW all of those are absolutely stunning, im not sure which i like more darwin albinoes or gtps obviously the most expensive (


----------



## Tojo (Aug 4, 2009)

More yellow worms!


----------



## Simple (Aug 4, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Soph, they seem to be pink when hatching. Check out Ramsayi's avatar![/QUOTE
> 
> As hatchlings you can get them from a really dirty pink to heavily contrasting patterns. This is no indication of how they will look as adults. From my experience it takes adout 6 sheds to get some idea of what their adult colouration will be. Although they will still to continue to change untill about 1 1/2-2 years of age.


----------



## Simple (Aug 4, 2009)

gunny said:


> anyone got a paradox there was one in scales and tails last month



There is only one Paradox Albino Darwin and it was bred by southern Cross Reptiles.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2009)

couple of pics male darwin..


----------



## Perko (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice Colin,


----------



## gunny (Aug 8, 2009)

WOW colin thats the nicest darwin ive seen it doesnt look real. is it the same colour in natural light? 
I hope mine turn out somethin like that


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks.. he's not quite as spacy looking  I think I took those at night maybe ..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 24, 2009)

Just took this pic of my Albino darwin female ovulating 
she is the first female here to ovulate 


Roger


----------



## itbites (Aug 24, 2009)

She's gorgeous


----------



## kupper (Aug 24, 2009)

awesome stuff roger


----------



## taylor111 (Sep 22, 2009)

what does Paradox Darwin look like got pics?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 22, 2009)

taylor111 said:


> what does Paradox Darwin look like got pics?



It's an albino Darwin with a few black scales.


----------



## Colin (Sep 24, 2009)

pair albinos


----------



## Kurto (Sep 24, 2009)

They look like there dead Colin! Would you like me to get rid of them for you?!! Where do you get your black tubs at mate?


----------



## Colin (Sep 24, 2009)

you could be right mate :lol: they're been hanging like that for a few weeks without moving but I thought they were just cuddling 

I got the tubs at one of those $2 type junk shops for around $2.95 and they slide in and out for cleaning on aluminium channel that I got from bunnings. 

heres some pics Ive posted a few times before if you havent seen them.. prefered hide box for all my morelias. only problem was the perch that got in the way and had to be moved evertime I want to remove the tub, but if its lowered so tubs slide in and out its fine.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 24, 2009)

Do the snakes ever cut themselves on the C-Channel?? Those cut end would be sharp!!


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's a reasonably old pic of mine,I'll have to get some updates,he's a gorgeous snake all round!!


----------



## stiffler (Sep 24, 2009)

Is it true what they say about the Albinos being so much more "tame" than the non-albino Darwins? Thats just freaky that a colour would decide character as well.


----------



## Colin (Sep 24, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> Do the snakes ever cut themselves on the C-Channel?? Those cut end would be sharp!!



never had a problem josh and Ive been using these for a few years in every enclosure I own..
I do file the edges though so the edge is smoothed just enough so the sharp tips are taken off.. & test on my fingers first before I put them in.
those pics were also the prototype and all the ones I use now have the channel set back from the black tub lip instead of sticking out like that one.

Its just the same as using glass sliding doors that have the edge sanded a bit to take that sharp edge on them.



stiffler said:


> Is it true what they say about the Albinos being so much more "tame" than the non-albino Darwins? Thats just freaky that a colour would decide character as well.



In my personal experience and from speaking to people I know with albinos, thats basically true. but I have heard stories of albinos that do have a bad temper.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 24, 2009)

I reckon if I used tubs like that for my animals I'd be worried most of the time for when I would undoubtedly get nailed in the face lol


----------



## orientalis (Sep 24, 2009)

stiffler said:


> Is it true what they say about the Albinos being so much more "tame" than the non-albino Darwins? Thats just freaky that a colour would decide character as well.


 

My friend has some really placid natured Albino's, they are wonderful.

He also has some pretty agro one's too. They make you jump when you think that they are going to be as placid as the others:lol::lol:

He purchased his along time ago from Diane / Simon(SXR), pretty much first one's sold i'm told. They were yearlings in Jan 2005.

Maybe as they are getting bred more generations removed from Wild type, they are settling more, don't know??


----------



## Colin (Sep 24, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> I reckon if I used tubs like that for my animals I'd be worried most of the time for when I would undoubtedly get nailed in the face lol



not exactly sure what you mean? that they would strike from the tub? maybe if your not careful I suppose but Ive never been tagged by an animal like that. Ive used these arboreal hides for several years in every enclosure I have and never had a problem from these hides with the animals and never taken a bite from an animal while they are in the hides. may not be everyones taste but they work well for me.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 24, 2009)

Nah just that many of mine just fire out of their hides at times expecting food I don't handle them much got too many but yep many of my animals would launch out of those tubs especially the adult Stone animals,they have incredible food response!!


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 25, 2009)

I've got a male het Darwin (from Ramsayi) who likes to fire off his basking shelf. I always stand to the side when I open the enclosure and lead with the hook. Once I've got my hands on him, he's fine, but when he fires off the shelf - at eye level :shock: - it's impressive. My female albino from Stone has the most brilliant temperament. She's inquisitive, but calm, and eats just about anything you offer.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 25, 2009)

What lengths are most peoples adult albino carpets?I reckon mine's just short of being 6 foot but not a big girthy animal being a male I like to keep em lean!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 25, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> What lengths are most peoples adult albino carpets?I reckon mine's just short of being 6 foot but not a big girthy animal being a male I like to keep em lean!



my 2 are both around 1.9meters,with the girl about a week from dropping her first clutch


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 25, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> What lengths are most peoples adult albino carpets?I reckon mine's just short of being 6 foot but not a big girthy animal being a male I like to keep em lean!



Mine are about 5ft, but i wouldn't call them adults.

Hopefully i'll have a crack at breeding next season.


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 25, 2009)

They are stunning!


----------



## orientalis (Sep 26, 2009)

*Lenghts*

All mine are five to seven foot ( not measured), 

i know their weights but

All big one's are 3.3 to 3.6kgs (7 ft's)

All small ones are between 1.5 (males)and 2.7kgs (females)(5 and 6 ft's)

There is a firmness in the mid body region in two girls, so fingers crossed.


----------



## rick (Sep 26, 2009)

*Albino carpets*

HERE'S SOME OF MY ALBINO's GUYS LOVE ALL OF YOURS EVERY SINGLE ONE.:lol:


----------



## rick (Sep 26, 2009)

*ALBINOs*

a few more pics! (keep em coming)


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 26, 2009)

What a very impressive collection Rick,


----------



## moreliainsanity (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm loving all this albino pics I must say they don't look as much as a hatchie but boy they are prolly one of if not the best carpet pythons to hold their beauty to maturity.

leigh

PS
yes keep em coming


----------



## jahan (Sep 26, 2009)

stunning collection Rick...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 26, 2009)

Stunning albinos Rick
Congrats 

Roger


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 26, 2009)

i want em!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonlivingthelife (Sep 28, 2009)

Great thread and gorgeous animals i must say.There are sum stunning beautiful pythons on here and top quality photographs to match, it sure is eye candy to the exteem.But im rather apalled to see a lack of hygene standards in some of the photographs.Such beautiful animals housed and photographed in filth like that is horrible to look at.I have to ask if its just too hard to clean em up for you maybe you should go for quality over quantity ...its not that hard man! Sheesh...


----------



## tylers.reptiles (Sep 28, 2009)

Smilling_Assasin said:


> Great thread and gorgeous animals i must say.There are sum stunning beautiful pythons on here and top quality photographs to match, it sure is eye candy to the exteem.But im rather apalled to see a lack of hygene standards in some of the photographs.Such beautiful animals housed and photographed in filth like that is horrible to look at.I have to ask if its just too hard to clean em up for you maybe you should go for quality over quantity ...its not that hard man! Sheesh...


 
This is very true Smiling_Assasin..... It is unfortunate that just anybody can 'owne' a native animal with no true concept of how to cater for its needs. All to often people are sold snakes maintained in sub-par conditions only to have the animal die because of health issues arrised as the result poor husbandy by the previous owner/dealer.

It is one thing to post pretty pictures of your animals on classified adds and chat rooms- It is another to provide exactly that to the customer.:?

I do love the pics from the genuines' though! keep em' coming!
Incidently, catchy name Rick- 'Supreme Serpents!' or was it 'Serpreme Serpents'

Unfortunately you have spelt it two different ways on your posts and failed to spell it corectly either time...

Oh well, who needs to be able to spell when you can simply deal in wildlife to pay the bills ey!!.


----------



## Jonlivingthelife (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah browns mine ( male) is about the six footer mark I like him a little lean too.I will put up a pic or 2 soon  And dont worry they will be clean pic's..just the way they should be kept in & photographed 
Geckomad you have to get sum...they are so pretty...u just cant do them justice in a photo !
Hey Tylers...man u are spot on, oh well buddy u know what they say bout Karma.. what goes around comes around


----------



## moreliainsanity (Sep 30, 2009)

LOL you guys are funny it's true though
So keep them pics coming, and make sure you clean them first


----------



## rick (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Guys most pics i take are just as i am about to clean always seem to get a better pic in then they have such a feeding response. Pretty sad how you people can jump so quickly on this sorry i dont hide the fact that my snakes accasionally go to the toilet i do clean them and work around the clock to keep my animals clean. Just thought i quickly put some pics up for you wont bother next time.


----------



## rick (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is a shot of one of the rooms in progress there will be three rooms in total each being 6m- 18m fully climate controlled insulated and of couse heavily monitored, with about 100 or so cages in each.Sorry its not as clean as the bedrooms your working out of.


----------



## gunny (Oct 1, 2009)

mate nice set up. did you build it urself or did you get someone in to build them


----------



## James..94 (Oct 1, 2009)

sweet set-up rick


----------



## rick (Oct 1, 2009)

THANKS MATE, yah the first two rooms we did but the third i got a few guys in to do. TO BUSY CLEANING. Will post some pics when all complete. Anyway time to get back to work.
Regards Rick


----------



## jahan (Oct 1, 2009)

very nice Rick, just like your animals.


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2009)

outstanding job rick!


----------



## buck (Oct 1, 2009)

tylers.reptiles said:


> This is very true Smiling_Assasin..... It is unfortunate that just anybody can 'owne' a native animal with no true concept of how to cater for its needs. All to often people are sold snakes maintained in sub-par conditions only to have the animal die because of health issues arrised as the result poor husbandy by the previous owner/dealer.
> 
> It is one thing to post pretty pictures of your animals on classified adds and chat rooms- It is another to provide exactly that to the customer.:?
> 
> ...


 

Maybe you should check the spelling of your *'owne'*(sic) posts before having a cheap shot at others.....


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome set up Rick .
A credit to your hard work .
cheers Roger


----------



## gozz (Oct 1, 2009)

rick said:


> Here is a shot of one of the rooms in progress there will be three rooms in total each being 6m- 18m fully climate controlled insulated and of couse heavily monitored, with about 100 or so cages in each.Sorry its not as clean as the bedrooms your working out of.


 Hot hot hot setup mate wow


----------



## deebo (Oct 1, 2009)

rick - i am jealous!! and yes I am one of those ppl working from my spare bedroom! =( although it doesn't have a bed in it anymore. Looks like an awesome set up, well done. You must have a very understanding wife!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## rick (Oct 1, 2009)

Buck dont know what you are getting out of this? My big spelling mistake that i posted. And by the way a prefix does not have to be spelt correctly it can be spelt any way you wish.
And to all the people that are going on about a poo in the photo its not like it stayed in there forever. Like i said sometimes you can get a good shot of the snake if you quickly lift the hide up and and take a pic. It was cleaned straight away.
My animals are kept in clean caging and i look after my pythons. And i have invested in the best possible housing you can get and spend a lot of money on F10 so that everything is up to a high standard of cleanliness. 
Dont know what you get out of bagging people like this? Are all your cages clean 24/7 i dont think so. 
And to all the other people thanks for the more posstive comments that i have been getting. 
Good to see you are not as board as some.
Kind Regards Rick:lol:


----------



## rick (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry !
That bedroom comment was directed at at a small handfull of people I let anger take over. 
I to started of like that buddy. Keep up the good work and the main thing is that we enjoy our herps and look after them as best we can. Not put everyone down and use this site as a place to try and trash eveyone. Like some people do. 
Regards Rick


----------



## buck (Oct 1, 2009)

rick said:


> Buck dont know what you are getting out of this? My big spelling mistake that i posted. And by the way a prefix does not have to be spelt correctly it can be spelt any way you wish.
> And to all the people that are going on about a poo in the photo its not like it stayed in there forever. Like i said sometimes you can get a good shot of the snake if you quickly lift the hide up and and take a pic. It was cleaned straight away.
> My animals are kept in clean caging and i look after my pythons. And i have invested in the best possible housing you can get and spend a lot of money on F10 so that everything is up to a high standard of cleanliness.
> Dont know what you get out of bagging people like this? Are all your cages clean 24/7 i dont think so.
> ...


 
***???? Have another look at my post and see who it is I quoted and where my comment was directed. I found it amusing that someone had a shot at you over spelling after making a simple spelling mistake themselves......End of story.
I have since been PMed warning me about you. I have no idea what it relates to and frankly don't care. Maybe you are feeling a bit besieged and have vented a little my way I don't know.......


----------



## rick (Oct 1, 2009)

My Bad Buck sorry !


----------



## tylers.reptiles (Oct 2, 2009)

rick said:


> Sorry !
> That bedroom comment was directed at at a small handfull of people I let anger take over.
> I to started of like that buddy. Keep up the good work and the main thing is that we enjoy our herps and look after them as best we can. Not put everyone down and use this site as a place to try and trash eveyone. Like some people do.
> Regards Rick


 
I think you may have misinturpreted.
The former postes were not intended to "put everyone down " as you put it.

Rather to make people aware that sometimes people can ilude to having perfectly healthy stock, but infact have the complete opposite.

I dont know why I ever imagined that someone with a big shiny reptile room could possibly have or sell unhealthy animals.


----------

